

Study: 11% of Americans Think HTML Is an STD - rmason
http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/03/04/11-of-americans-think-html-is-an-std/

======
dragonwriter
The results as reported in the article (and the original LA Times article [1])
make me think that it was multiple choice, which on an identification question
is really pushing particular results. It may indicate that a large number of
people don't know what HTML (or the other terms) refer to, but it can't really
be taken as indicating what they think they refer to, just what wrong answers
the survey presented for them to guess.

Neither article provides a link or citation to the survey itself, just
indicates that it was done by a particular coupon website (which seems to have
done it as way to get free advertising by way of a pseudoscience press
release.)

[1] [http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-
tn-1-10-ame...](http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-
tn-1-10-americans-html-std-study-finds-20140304,0,1188415.story#axzz2v1X0Ct00)

------
o0-0o
These types of stats about Americans are a bit misleading. It almost implies
that American's are dumb or something. The fact is that 90% of American's know
what HTML is. I bet that's higher than most countries if not nearly most.

Does this mean that 1/1000 people on Earth know what HTML is?

Do 1/10 people on Earth even know what an STD is?

~~~
shultays
Article does not say 90% of Americans know what is HTML. They might have given
other wrong answers or simply answered 'I don't know'.

Imho, articles implies that Americans start bullshitting if they don't know
what something is, however I don't think this is any different for other
countries.

>Do 1/10 people on Earth even know what an STD is?

STD is an abbreviation in English language. I am pretty sure more than 1/10
people on Earth knows that there are sexually transmitted diseases but may not
be aware that is is called STD in English.

------
rmason
I think this is the reason all kids should learn basic html. Ask yourself is
knowing HTML more important as a life skill than learning cursive writing?

~~~
relix
Off-topic, but I've had this question for a while: Are anglo-saxon people
against cursive writing, and why? It's the only writing I was taught in school
(block-letter writing comes automatically afterwards) and whenever I write, I
still write cursive. It's faster for me, although maybe that's because I was
taught cursive writing.

------
tbirdz
HTML is an STD, if you interpret STD to stand for "standard".

------
danieltillett
Wait until they find out that http is right next to a colon.

